# problem building clutter-gtk-0.10.8_3



## rdunkle (Jun 10, 2013)

I have been unable to build clutter-gtk-0.10.8_3 for a few weeks now. The error
appears to be something with:  cogl-material.h.]

The build stops on this error:

```
/usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/cogl/cogl-material.h:889: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'GList'
In file included from /usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-types.h:32,
                 from /usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-actor-meta.h:8,
                 from /usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-action.h:32,
                 from /usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter.h:33,
                 from ./gtk-clutter-embed.h:31,
                 from ./gtk-clutter-embed.c:43:
```


----------



## youngunix (Jun 10, 2013)

First, are you using a -CURRENT branch?

Second, try rebuilding graphics/clutter before building graphics/clutter-gtk.


----------



## rdunkle (Jun 14, 2013)

I am using 9.1-RELEASE. The solution you gave me was exactly correct. Thanks!


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jun 21, 2013)

*T*hanks, that*'*s solve_d_ the issue for me also*.*


----------

